
Microsoft mulling 128-bit versions of Windows 8, Windows 9 - iamelgringo
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/10/microsoft-mulling-128-bit-versions-of-windows-8-windows-9.ars
======
whatusername
What was interesting to me was the listing of IBM as a partner.

"Forming relationships with major partners: Intel, AMD, HP, and IBM."

So Intel/AMD make x86 Chips. Intel/HP basically do Itanium. What's IBM doing
on the list? Sure they build X86 servers, but so does Dell etc. Is there a
potential to see Windows one day running on Power7? (Other option I guess is
something to do with the XBOX3 - but that also doesn't seem to fit)

Any ideas?

